# Divorce Advise/ Am i doing something worng?



## miscuser (Apr 5, 2018)

Is it possible to get divorce for the marriage that does not happened in usa?

we are not us citizens. 

Married for 8 months. We are getting into lot of conflicts, We never had sex before or after marriage. We dont talk to each other these days

She demands she needs this that. But im not in a financial situation to get here needs, She is not understanding my financial situations. I have mortgages/Bills/health insurances to pay for both of us 

Im getting lot of stress because of this.

Are we eligible for divorce? Do i need to pay her any money if it ends up in divorce?


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you plan to ever go back to your home country? If you do, you might have to somehow get divorced there (their paperwork, courthouse, etc.) for your divorce to be recognized. You may be able to do it by mail, and/or may have to go to your embassy to find out what to do.

I don't know about the US laws for divorcing when people were married outside the US.

You will need to speak with a lawyer.

You have not been married long, so you probably will not have to pay alimony. If you do, it will probably only be for 1/2 the time you were married, at the most. Check your state laws. You can Google them.


----------



## miscuser (Apr 5, 2018)

I suggested that, She does not want to do that.

She said she will not leave my home. Im scared to push her towards divorce, What if she try to hurt herself like any stupid suicidal thoughts when im not in home?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

miscuser said:


> Im scared to push her towards divorce, What if she try to hurt herself like any stupid suicidal thoughts when im not in home?


Suicide is completely the choice of the person who kills himself. We cannot be responsible for the irrational thoughts of other people. 

Do what is needed and right for yourself. Allow your wife to do the same. Depend upon the court's judgement to set forth "right", "wrong", and those things which are, or are not, under your control and responsibility.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

miscuser said:


> . Im scared to push her towards divorce, What if she try to hurt herself like any stupid suicidal thoughts when im not in home?




She has threatened to commit suicide?


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

miscuser said:


> I suggested that, She does not want to do that.
> 
> She said she will not leave my home. Im scared to push her towards divorce, What if she try to hurt herself like any stupid suicidal thoughts when im not in home?


What does she not want to do? Speak to a lawyer? You do not need her approval to speak to a lawyer.

If she threatens to commit suicide, then call 911. She is likely suggesting she will do this to coerce you into doing what she wants. Either way, you should immediately call the police if she hints at suicide/hurting herself.


----------

